# 0x8000000000000002 Blue Screen



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello I rescently made a new computer and am having some trouble. Besides a few USB slots not working anymore (RMAing my Motherboard), I am getting a blue screen error occasionally. After this blue screen error the hard drive is not recognized after the restart. Once I restart the computer after the auto restart it is seen again. It shouldn't be a hard drive error since I already replaced the last one in an attempt to fix it. I have been keeping a notepad on my desktop that I have been copy and pasting the error reports into from Event Viewer. Here is the error:

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 3/16/2012 6:50:33 PM
Event ID: 41
Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical
Keywords: (2)
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Kissybear-PC
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="Error">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
<EventID>41</EventID>
<Version>2</Version>
<Level>1</Level>
<Task>63</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-03-17T01:50:33.896011200Z" />
<EventRecordID>1805</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Kissybear-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

This same error has happened several times randomly. It seems to happen more when I download things (happened twice trying to download Power Point Viewer) but that may just be a coincidence. From what I had found using google is that it may be caused by my graphics card (GTX 580 3G). Stated that the driver may be out of date so I installed the newest one and still getting the same error. As stated before I have already replaced the Hard Drive as well. The graphics card works fine in my second gaming rig. Could this be caused by a faulty Motherboard? Running a memtest tonight to see if either of my Ram sticks are bad (G.Skill 8G Sticks). I appreciate the help. If there is any other information that you need just say. I couldnt get the minidump file thing to work though. Couldn't install the Windows Debugging Tools. Kept failing during install.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Download Memtest86+ ISO and burn the ISO using Imgburn (How to burn an ISO image using Imgburn)(Burn at 4X) with One RAM Model at a time and the newly cd boot with it and perform at least 7 passes with one RAM model only. Repeat the process with all RAM Models 1 at a time.

Errors will be in Red.


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

I tested one stack while I was asleep last night and had 0 errors. Going to test the other one tonight. I will let ya know how that one turns out tomorrow when I check the status. If there are no errors on either what should I try next?


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

They both ran for 10 passes total and had no errors. I havent had the blue screen error in a few days but Im sure it will happen again soon. Sending in my Motherboard (Replace)and GPU (Refund getting the 680 instead of the 580 since it is cheaper and even better. No idea why the 580 costed more) tomorrow. Hopefully whatever is going wrong is fixed by this since from what someone else told me it could be a problem with the GPU driver issue even though I already updated to the newest driver.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Please post your full computer specifications inlcuding make and model of power supply.

If your system is oem i.e one you have bought from a shop such as a dell, hp or compaq please post the model number.

Posting your specs can help us to help you better.


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

GPU:EVGA 03G-P3-1595-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) Classified ULTRA 3072MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

CPU:Intel Core i7-2700K Sandy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623i72700K

RAMx2) G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL 

PSU:CORSAIR Professional Series HX1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Semi Modular Power Supply

CPU Cooling System: CORSAIR H80 (CWCH80) High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler

Internal Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Anything else?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you added any newer hardware recently?

are you running the latest drivers for the gtx580 if so where did you get them from?


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

Everything is new hardware. I just made this computer a couple weeks ago. I got the latest drivers from the Nvidia website itself.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the error you have usually points to the graphics driver so I suggest completley wiping it off the system before installing the new card and new drivers.

It can be other things like the ram but you say you have tested that.


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

Okay. How do you remove the files completely? Never had to remove a driver completely before only updated. like file location. Is there no way the Motherboard could be contributing to this issue? Was having some trouble with it when I first got it set up. Was getting an error code 34 "CPU post-memory initialization" but if I remember correctly it is fixed now. Friend of mine that was installing the GPU used the wrong cords from the PSU. was using 8pin instead of the 2pin and 6pin.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

DriverSweeper Before running make sure you download the correct drivers for the Nvidia card first. Which is here Nvidia Drivers for your card.

Use the driver Sweeper selecting Nvidia in the list. When finished reboot. Install the drivers that I provided then reboot.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should always remove the drivers before updating to a newer one because the files do not overwrite they are put in a new location/directory so it could mean that your running two different drivers at the same time.

The add/remove programs is usually sufficient but driversweeper will make sure.


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

Okay I "Clean"ed Nvidia - Chipset, Nvidia - Display, and Nvidia - PhyX then reinstalled. During the installation of the new driver I got the blue screen error again... so it happened without the driver even being there so probably not the graphics card. Tried to reinstal again and it worked though so we will see what happens.


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh and also I was getting the same crash before I did this but without a blue screen.. Windows tool bar goes grey basic look, can't do anything with programs besides exit I think, then everything goes away and just shows the desktop background. Usually it goes to the bluescreen after that but the last two times (before the blue screen from installing the drive) it didn't do the bluescreen (just restarts computer)


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Did your machine come shipped with Windows 7? Or did it come shipped with a different version of Windows like Xp or Vista?


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

Neither. I didnt buy an OS with the computer parts. I used a Windows 7 64bit CD that my old computer used.


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

Also Im getting problems now... I think I shouldnt of deleted one or two of those that I listed. Having problems opening some games now.


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

I ended out just reinstalling Windows all together and started from scratch. GPU Driver is correct, neither Ram stick had an issue, and got no errors when checking my Hard Drive using a program (forgot the name. Same as Seagate but for Western Digital). Just got the blue screen error again though. Hopefully when I RMA my GPU and Motherboard the issue ceases to exist. Highly doubt that though.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

is your version of windows an oem version or retail.

if its oem technically the version of windows is linked to that pc it was on and its hardware and not the newer machine.

if its retail to legally have it installed on another machne it must be wiped of the other machine unless you have paid for more than one license.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Also is your copy of Windows legit and not downloaded? We ask because downloaded copies can have corruption or be uncompleted system files, sometimes have viruses within the copy.


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

Not technically sure if it is oem or not.. the original computer came from Digital Storm so maybe? That seems stupid though since that would mean I could never upgrade the components of that computer although I did upgrade the GPU and don't get any blue screens. Didn't know about not legally being able to have the same Windows on the same computer though they are both using it. I have several Windows 7 CD's though (Computer Science major I get free ones from school) so I will just replace the one on my new computer with one of those. Only reason I used the one from my other computer is because I can't remember what the name of the site was I downloaded them from for school to get the product keys. Just going to ask my professor tomorrow when I see her at the conference . It is definitely legit though.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

does it have a mdeol number.

usually with oem system, you can upgrade things like the graphics card and ram but you may have difficulty with other parts.


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah and it does have OEM in it so I guess it is an OEM copy. I read that OEM copies can only be put on one computer and to be put on another computer you have to contact the company you got it from. How come both of my computers have been validated at legitimate Windows then? Shouldnt it of caught one. Getting paid soon then getting a new copy hopefully fixes the problem. Still need to send the Motherboard though even if its not the problem. Asus bad quality control =/


----------



## Xevon (Mar 26, 2012)

Got an extra Windows 7 CD from the computer science department. Going to go ahead and send out my Motherboard and GPU tonight and when I get them back in a week or so I will put the new Windows on that isn't OEM. Should this fix the problem? (Not the replacing GPU/Motherboard I just am replacing the Motherboard due to failing USB ports and getting a refund for the GPU so I can buy the new GTX 680).


----------

